# installing 40 mil plastic septic breakout barrier



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Anyone have experience installing 40 mil plastic septic breakout barrier? We've done a bunch but it is always a struggle to install it. It's a 10'x 100' roll. We have to install it standing up 2' off the edge of the title 5 sand. 

Usually we put 2x4's standing up & clamp the liner to them. We then backfill both sides of the liner. After backfilling we chain the 2x4's & pull them out with the excavator. It's a real pain. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Buffinator (Nov 11, 2010)

Use Elmer's spray glue between the sand and plastic.


----------



## ajbackhoe (Nov 26, 2006)

There is probably not a better way, I used 4x8 sheets of plywood in the past, I drilled and bolted angle iron to the plywood so I could lift it out after backfilling and store for the next job.

Really works slick but is a bit of work. Gives perfect seperation and keeps everything straight.


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

Why not use a septic liner? here in NW Pa when we do a septic field we have liners that are something like 100 x 75 or some ridiculous size like that. They are big enough to cover the bottom and the sidewalls of the excavation with no seems or joints just one large piece of plastic. After you get that in you just fill until you are at grade and cut off the excess liner and cover with dirt. Pretty easy. I would look into one of these if they allow it in your area. Hope that helps.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

peteo said:


> Why not use a septic liner? here in NW Pa when we do a septic field we have liners that are something like 100 x 75 or some ridiculous size like that. They are big enough to cover the bottom and the sidewalls of the excavation with no seems or joints just one large piece of plastic. After you get that in you just fill until you are at grade and cut off the excess liner and cover with dirt. Pretty easy. I would look into one of these if they allow it in your area. Hope that helps.


It sounds better but I'm not sure designer would want to cover bottom. I will be asking the designer from this project what he thinks. What's the cost?


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

I am not sure about the cost. I want to say they are less than 500 bucks but dont quote me on that. it will probably depend on the supply house and how many they sell. I am not sure why they dont cover the bottom in your area but that is how its done here. I'm not saying one is more right than the other I am just saying thats how our SEO's draw em up. I would check with the engineer, the local SEO and the local DEP to see what all of your options are before breaking ground. It sounds like there has to be a cheaper and easier way to do things other than what they have you doing now.


----------

